# Who Has The Largest PYGO?



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I just might have the largest PYGO, Tell me what you have and the size I am curious Who really has the biggest?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you aren't gonna start by listing yours?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Al's has the biggest-Period....
right around a 22 inch Piraya...


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I will list mine, with a pic I just want to see everyones Big P's!



PDOGGY said:


> I will list mine, with a pic I just want to see everyones Big P's! Lets see some Pics everyone, Including AL's 22 Inch Piraya


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PDOGGY said:


> I will list mine, with a pic I just want to see everyones Big P's! Lets see some Pics everyone, Including AL's 22 Inch Piraya


[/quote]

Drool with the rest of us......
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...hl=frankenstein


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I have had my Pygo for 16 years in a 180 gallon, Pictures come shortly once I get my camera back!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the biggest one is 22" which is a piraya, that we know of. Then theres Hannibal's 17" caribe, i havnt seen him on for a while now so i dono wat happened to him, then theres this really fugly piraya on youtube, that someone posted here....that looks to be around 17" or so.

how big is urs?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

the suspense is killing me.....

if you're going to make a claim lets see the evidence.....


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

He is BIG, when I can get the tape measure up to him sitting still he is 19 3/4" from tip of jaw to beginning of tail, Not including tail.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> I have had my Pygo for 16 years in a 180 gallon, Pictures come shortly once I get my camera back!


so how long til you get your camera back? if you're gonna start a thread like this and you don't even have the pictures ready, you should at least tell us what type of pygo you have and how big it is


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

PDOGGY said:


> He is BIG, when I can get the tape measure up to him sitting still he is 19 3/4" from tip of jaw to beginning of tail, Not including tail.


That's a big pygo...


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Your probably right, I shouldnt of mentioned what I have until I get my camera. I was more interested in truly finding out what P's were out there at LARGE! I didn't really think about getting hammered with denial, but it's only natural.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm assuming it's a piraya?

i don't think anyone is calling you a liar or anything, but people have made some pretty outrageous claims on this forum and the results of some of those claims were nothing short of hilarious, that's why people always ask for pictures.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I do Have Piraya, But Hogzilla isnt a piraya. Pics will show give me just a short time!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I call this BS until I see a picture of yours. I noticed new members joining the site making bs threads. If you do have it, cool. I just wanted to state that because they post before actually having a camera and it turns into a dead thread. -_-


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> I call this BS until I see a picture of yours. I noticed new members joining the site making bs threads. If you do have it, cool. I just wanted to state that because they post before actually having a camera and it turns into a dead thread. -_-


kinda like the guy a couple months ago who claimed that he bred a piraya with a natt and said he would post pictures but never came back or the guy a few weeks ago who claimed that he grew out a small rhom to 18 inches within just a few years and then posted a picture of someone else's rhom as his "proof", only to be called out by another member for using someone else's pictures?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll be waiting for those pictures of his if he does have it. I'm a fan of Big Pirayas!!!!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If it's not a Piraya, what is it? I didn't think any of the other Pygos got that big. Come on man, back this up with some pics!


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

23 cm (9.1 inch) natt is my biggest atm but they look like midgits compaired to this monster


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

until proven other wise


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

+ im gonna get pissed of if the new guy offers a pacu


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

n0bie said:


> + im gonna get pissed of if the new guy offers a pacu :laugh:


Im not new! My password failed to work and when contacting the site never did they send me a new password so i signed up a new account. Dig yourselves holes people, pics are coming!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> + im gonna get pissed of if the new guy offers a pacu :laugh:


Im not new! My password failed to work and when contacting the site never did they send me a new password so i signed up a new account. Dig yourselves holes people, pics are coming!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
what was your old name? i don't think anyone is digging themself a hole here, you're claiming to have a 20" pygo that is not a piraya and it's already taken you a day to come up with a picture... i think it's just healthy skepticism. the picture better be of your fish on a ruler after making a claim like this, ha.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> + im gonna get pissed of if the new guy offers a pacu :laugh:


Im not new! My password failed to work and when contacting the site never did they send me a new password so i signed up a new account. Dig yourselves holes people, pics are coming!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
what was your old name? i don't think anyone is digging themself a hole here, you're claiming to have a 20" pygo that is not a piraya and it's already taken you a day to come up with a picture... i think it's just healthy skepticism. the picture better be of your fish on a ruler after making a claim like this, ha.
[/quote]
20" not including tail...


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

It's funny....every once in a while we get someone new who comes along and is has "proof" that they have rewritten the record books. This isn't even worth the time folks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PDOGGY said:


> + im gonna get pissed of if the new guy offers a pacu :laugh:


Im not new! My password failed to work and when contacting the site never did they send me a new password so i signed up a new account. Dig yourselves holes people, pics are coming!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

What's your old screen name...Pretty for sure I'll remember ya....


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Come on!! We want some pictures already!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

PDOGGY said:


> I do Have Piraya, But Hogzilla isnt a piraya. Pics will show give me just a short time!


You keep saying that you'll have pics up soon and yet we're still waiting, what's so hard about posting a damned pic to back ur sh-t up c'mon already!


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

still no pics................come on i have been waiting all day to see this


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

rhomkeeper said:


> still no pics................come on i have been waiting all day to see this


WOW ! You must have had an amazing day.....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My pygo is 22" with out tail. If my camera wasnt broken, I would take a picture and prove it to you guys.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

lol, iv been checking back hoping for some pics too.

Its cool that you have a massive pygo and im in no way going to call you a liar, but its kind of immature how you're almost taunting us here. You're pretty much holding sweet sweet candy infront of us but not letting us get a bite.

come back when you have some pics and everyone will be happy

thanks


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

OP, are you sure you arent the member who always claimed to have the "thickest" pygos around and would never post a full tank shot or a side shot of the pygos...only top shots. hmmmmmmmm.....its because there seems to be some resemblance of your hesitance to post pics whilst making bold claims.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

............


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> OP, are you sure you arent the member who always claimed to have the "thickest" pygos around and would never post a full tank shot or a side shot of the pygos...only top shots. hmmmmmmmm.....its because there seems to be some resemblance of your hesitance to post pics whilst making bold claims.


RB32?

oh, and i cant wait to see this monster. 
but im not holding my breath.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

maknwar said:


> My pygo is 22" with out tail. If my camera wasnt broken, I would take a picture and prove it to you guys.


LOL, mine too...

I have a Neon Tetra that is near 20"... wish I had my camera to show you all...


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> My pygo is 22" with out tail. If my camera wasnt broken, I would take a picture and prove it to you guys.


LOL, mine too...

I have a Neon Tetra that is near 20"... wish I had my camera to show you all...
[/quote]
Well folks my pure intention was to see all the big pygo's out there! Indeed I would only expect you want to see mine too! Unfortunately the news I received is that my camera will cost more to fix than to replace. Being a full time student with zero income, I will not be purchasing a new one. I can only expect what your all going to do now is more of the same, DOUBT! However you so called fellow P-fury members want to take this, go ahead. A forum that I would like to be a part of doesnt act the way some of you do. Be negative, doubtfull all you want, but if I get the chance to get a pic posted in the future you bet I will.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

PDOGGY said:


> I have had my Pygo for 16 years in a 180 gallon, Pictures come shortly once I get my camera back!


You have had your P for 16 years but you are a student with zero income?

You been in school a long time. Might be time to start a career, before your Social Security kicks in.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

armac said:


> I have had my Pygo for 16 years in a 180 gallon, Pictures come shortly once I get my camera back!


You have had your P for 16 years but you are a student with zero income?

You been in school a long time. Might be time to start a career, before your Social Security kicks in.
[/quote]
It cracks me up with everyones quick unthoughtful thoughts. The p was my brothers, before it was passed on to me. Ever think of this as a possibility armac? I mean come on, Yes I am 1 year away from being a pharmacist, and I think ive done very well in my choice of career thankyou!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Let's close this for now. PDOGGY, we'd love to see pics...if you can borrow a camera, do that, because I think that's the general feeling I'm getting from this thread.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It always amazes me how people can get so emotional about these topics. Why not just a simple post like "I would love to see pics!"...instead of all these negative and sarcastic comments. Is any of this going to change your life in any way?

I would love to see pictures of a large pygo....and I find it very hard to believe that the fish will be 20"+.....but I am certainly not going to act like a douche and ridicule the guy. Hell...for all I know he has a 20" fish in his tank.

Anyways...hopefully we see some pictures...and hopefully the fish is a monster!


----------

